# How many tries before you got into the Union



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

I ask because I've heard of people trying as much as up to 5 times before they finally got in. Will be going down this road in the next year and I was just interested on how many tries it took most people.

Also state if you had any connections or if you went the San Francisco slipper route.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What ever it takes to get in.. it is worth it.. stop counting and practice your math.. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I tried twice and gave up, 5 years later I got a call during a building boom. My business partner tried 4 or 5 times, before he got in.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Took me one try to get in, probably only a month or so lapsed between when I first submitted my application and when I started work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Took me one try to get in, probably only a month or so lapsed between when I first submitted my application and when I started work.


First time I was told I was not qualified to be an electrician and should consider an other trade, at that time I had 2 years open shop helper. I went home and buckled down on the NEC got my licenses (masters and JW) and read all I could about the trade, took Algebra, Geometry and college Calculus. 2nd time I was told those licenses mean nothing.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Took me one try to get in, probably only a month or so lapsed between when I first submitted my application and when I started work.


Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

brian john said:


> First time I was told I was not qualified to be an electrician and should consider an other trade, at that time I had 2 years open shop helper. I went home and buckled down on the NEC got my licenses (masters and JW) and read all I could about the trade, took Algebra, Geometry and college Calculus. 2nd time I was told those licenses mean nothing.


Seems your local is a bit rough glad I won't be applying to the local 26. What else can a man do but what you did to prepare for the second time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

stc9357 said:


> Seems your local is a bit rough glad I won't be applying to the local 26. What else can a man do but what you did to prepare for the second time.


Back then it was Dad, uncle, cousin, then close friend. I had none of the mentioned. Today Local 26 is very new member friendly, and works very well with contractors. Their leaders seem to really know how to promote the union as a better way of making a living for all involved. New recruits, existing members and contractors.

I think one of the most important things a local can do is try to gain membership, this helps everyone.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tried three times. Guess I wasn't smart enough. Never did get an invitation.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Got in first try. Others were stunned that I did not know or were related to any one in the union. Sometimes a good resume can be a trump card.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Tried three times. Guess I wasn't smart enough. Never did get an invitation.


I have met several excellent electricians that the union passed on, seems the selection process is not all it is cracked up to be or they left their crystal ball at home?

Maybe we looked like knuckle heads back then?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> seems the selection process is not all it is cracked up to be or their left their crystal ball at home?


You're right about that. A lot of guys look good on paper and interview well but when you turn em loose on a job they come to a screeching halt. We've had a couple of tards come through our shop recently, to the point where I question the wisdom of having an interview committee comprised of clueless old geezers. I'm gonna see if I can get on the committee and rattle some frickin cages.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> You're right about that. A lot of guys look good on paper and interview well but when you turn em loose on a job they come to a screeching halt. We've had a couple of tards come through our shop recently, to the point where I question the wisdom of having an interview committee comprised of clueless old geezers. I'm gonna see if I can get on the committee and rattle some frickin cages.


I had several apprentices that were A+ college level men, and could not use a screw gun after 6 months in the trade.

They need to hand a guy a screw driver and see how he handles it, you can tell a lot about mechanical ability on how a guy screws in a screw. If the screw driver is anything but straight he is questionable.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ON second thought it might be that joint hanging from my lips?:no:


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

brian john said:


> ON second thought it might be that joint hanging from my lips?:no:


Tell that to local 420 and 666. Still don't get why out of all those numbers you would choose numbers that have another significance. I can go back to school and get a degree but don't want to sit at a desk my whole life still wondering if I should go and get a backup chemistry degree already taken up to Calculus 2 when I went to school for engineering.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

stc9357 said:


> Tell that to local 420 and 666. Still don't get why out of all those numbers you would choose numbers that have another significance. I can go back to school and get a degree but don't want to sit at a desk my whole life still wondering if I should go and get a backup chemistry degree already taken up to Calculus 2 when I went to school for engineering.


There are lots of engineers with field jobs. Plus some technical training can get you into PLC, UPS or electronic service work.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I went in the back door. Dad is an electrician, talked to the boss, did my 2 week S/O, started on a job as a pre-apprentice two weeks after highschool.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

It took me just one try to get in. But as soon as I got my j card with a graduation present of an extended amount of time with no work, it took only one time to get out.
They still may be saying "Where did he go?":whistling2:


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

It took me two tries. First time they wouldn't even take my application because I only had a GED and no college algebra, so I immediately looked for an open shop job and got it. A few years later I applied again and I was in after 3 months.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I walked right in back in 97 ' to local 25 as a "B" card.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Acadian9 said:


> I went in the back door. Dad is an electrician, talked to the boss, did my 2 week S/O, started on a job as a pre-apprentice two weeks after highschool.


 
I got in the back door and compared to others workers in the area my wait was minimal. For me working union was not much different that open shop, wages were about the same, work was similar, but the retirement and health insurance was the big bonus.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> I got in the back door and compared to others workers in the area my wait was minimal. For me working union was not much different that open shop, wages were about the same, work was similar, but the retirement and health insurance was the big bonus.


It's those last 2 benefits I'm most interested in.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> It's those last 2 benefits I'm most interested in.


From a workers stand point this is important and hard to beat with the IBEW.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

And yet, many workers hate the IBEW or any union. They have been mentally re-assigned by the GOP and Fox News.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Twice local 130 did not want me. Went in the back door with my current company. Closed shop. I have a jmans license.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I applied in November of 2009 and was picked up to start the next class cycle in August 2010 (ours has two class cycles, one in August, one in January), so I was a first timer, no prior electrical experience, however a combat veteran and clean record. I guess they saw potential in me and luckily gave me the chance to make them proud. It all depends on the local, the number of applicants, workload, etc. They only accepted one class of 13 students for that round, then no more for an entire year due to the lack of work available. From what I was told, the score you receive on the aptitude test is combined with your interview score; this goes on a master list of all applicants who've made it that far in the process. When they decide to take a class, they pick from the top of the list. So hypothetically, if you applied in October 2012 and scored higher than someone who applied in June 2012, you'd be ahead of them on the list. Oh and by the way, I'm with Local 666  Gotta love those numbers...


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

KLovelace29 said:


> I applied in November of 2009 and was picked up to start the next class cycle in August 2010 (ours has two class cycles, one in August, one in January), so I was a first timer, no prior electrical experience, however a combat veteran and clean record. I guess they saw potential in me and luckily gave me the chance to make them proud. It all depends on the local, the number of applicants, workload, etc. They only accepted one class of 13 students for that round, then no more for an entire year due to the lack of work available. From what I was told, the score you receive on the aptitude test is combined with your interview score; this goes on a master list of all applicants who've made it that far in the process. When they decide to take a class, they pick from the top of the list. So hypothetically, if you applied in October 2012 and scored higher than someone who applied in June 2012, you'd be ahead of them on the list. Oh and by the way, I'm with Local 666  Gotta love those numbers...


I used to love rocking my 666 shirts, always got all kinds of comments about the devil and stuff.. some people seriously get freaked out by that number lol


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea, I've heard it was a topic of debate some time ago whether or not to change the number. Also, I've seen the elusive "devil logo" sticker; I was told it's a hot commodity since there was only a few made due to complaints. I'm guessing you know which one I'm talking about? I wish I had a photo of it... Go go gadget Google!

Edit: Found it!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'd sell my soul to the devil to get some Local 666 swag.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> And yet, many workers hate the IBEW or any union. They have been mentally re-assigned by the GOP and Fox News.


Yeah, that must be it. It has nothing to do with the corruption and bully tactics that unions are famous for.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I'd sell my soul to the devil to get some Local 666 swag.


What do you want? I could probably track down a shirt and most definitely some pencils, stickers or other smaller items. Let me know.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

1st try, went to work about a month after the interview. I was an instrument tech at the time.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Got in on first try. Interviewed in March, working in May, started school in September.


----------



## Bizmo Jiggler (Jun 19, 2012)

What is the sanfrancisco slipper route?

Is that where you join the navy to become an electrician then get out and join the apprenticeship?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

347sparky said:


> Got in on first try. Interviewed in March, working in May, started school in September.


So, who's your daddy?
Is he an electrician too?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Acadian9 said:


> I went in the back door. Dad is an electrician,


And this is what is wrong with the IBEW.
BUT, at the same time, when open shop does this, they are called a "family business" or a "father & son" shop.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> So, who's your daddy?
> Is he an electrician too?


"Daddy" was a welder at John Deere, "Mommy" was a secretary at the post office. No connections to the electrical industry whatsoever. What did help was classes at the community college after high school such as:

Ac/dc fundamentals
electricity 1
electricity 2
industrial motor control

In a 5 year program they want someone who is not going to drop out after a year or two. When I got in GED's were not accepted, they looked hard at your high school attendance, and grades of course.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

347sparky said:


> "Daddy" was a welder at John Deere, "Mommy" was a secretary at the post office. No connections to the electrical industry whatsoever. What did help was classes at the community college after high school such as:
> 
> Ac/dc fundamentals
> electricity 1
> ...


Well son, your an exception to the rule. Don't try to tell me otherwise.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

> Well son, your an exception to the rule. Don't try to tell me otherwise.


 
Not sure about the "son" part, that was 23 years ago! :laughing:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I got in first try to. LAST to be picked but in the first try. No one in my family were electricians prior. However, coming from a long line of union bricklayers helped I think.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

My dad had left the IBEW and was working for an ABC contractor. I went to ABC school for two years. I found out later what a joke it was. 
I applied for the JATC and scored higher than most due to military experience. I was in right away and was permitted to Clep the first year. 
I thought sure they world have made an issue about my dad leaving.


----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

Just 1 try, but it took about a year. First day is Monday


----------

